# ver bolsas interiores



## cazzierat

Hola a todos,

Estoy intentando traducir al portugués "ver bolsas interiores" para un envase, y no me gustaría equivocarme! ¿Podríais decirme si está bien lo que he pensado?

"ver sacos interiores"...parece que es muy parecido al español así que no me fío del todo!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

cazzierat said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy intentando traducir al portugués "ver bolsas interiores" para un envase, y no me gustaría equivocarme! ¿Podríais decirme si está bien lo que he pensado?
> 
> "ver sacos interiores"...parece que es muy parecido al español así que no me fío del todo!


 
Podrías dar un poco más de contexto, por favor?


----------



## cazzierat

Hola, claro, es un envase de patatas fritas y para la caducidad quiero poner "consumir preferentemente antes del: ver bolsas interiores"... ya tengo la traducción de cómo se dice la primera parte, sólo me falta decir "ver bolsas interiores". ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## vf2000

Ver embalagem interior.
"Bolsa" no Brasil quase sempre é o acessório das mulheres.
Neste caso não recomendo "saco", se é um produto acho melhor "embalagem".


----------



## cazzierat

OK, perfecto, muchas gracias!


----------



## coolbrowne

Coincido con *vf2000*:





vf2000 said:


> Ver embalagem interior...


Sin embargo, si no necesitas extrema fidelidad, sospecho que más claro sería
Ver embalagens _individuais_​Saludos


----------



## Carfer

Si se destina a Portugal, sugiero _'pacote_' (_'veja o(s) pacote(s) no interior'_). Nosotros decimos _'pacote de batatas fritas'_.


----------



## vf2000

Pode ser "pacote" também no Brasil.
A título de curiosidade, alguém compraria um produto que só informa a data de validade depois de aberto? Concordo que batatas fritas não são tão perecíveis quanto um iogurte, mas mesmo assim...
No Brasil suponho que vão obrigar o fabricante a informar a data dentro e fora da embalagem/pacote.


----------



## anaczz

Hum, lembrei-me agora de uma embalagem de vacinas que trazia 3 datas de validade diferentes: uma na embalagem externa, outra nos frascos de diluente e outra nos frascos da vacina propriamente dita. Essa história cria uma grande confusão! Só para constar, não foi aqui no Brasil.


----------



## cazzierat

Buenos días,

Se ve que no me he explicado muy bien y he creado un poco de confusión. El producto son 2 bolsas de patatas fritas dentro de una bolsa más grande, y la caducidad está impresa en el exterior de las bolsas de dentro. Entonces en la bolsa grande que contiene las 2 bolsas pequeñas es donde aparecería el texto que he querido traducir...¡espero haberme explicado mejor esta vez!


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Pode ser "pacote" também no Brasil.
> A título de curiosidade, alguém compraria um produto que só informa a data de validade depois de aberto? Concordo que batatas fritas não são tão perecíveis quanto um iogurte, mas mesmo assim...
> No Brasil suponho que vão obrigar o fabricante a informar a data dentro e fora da embalagem/pacote.


 
Acho que se refere a uma caixa que contém pacotes para vender individualmente;  é nos sacos onde figura a informação. No momento da fabricação da caixa não se conhece quando caducarão as batatas. Ainda assim entendo que é uma informação  ruim para distribuidores  e estocagem.


----------



## vf2000

Cazzierat, hemos comprendido perfecto. 
Lo único que puede salvar este producto de las criticas de los brasileros es el hecho de que la bolsa grande/exterior sea transparente, de manera que se pueda ver la fecha de caducidad (impresa en el exterior de las bolsas de dentro) ANTES de comprarla. 

Quanto ao exemplo das vacinas, se são substâncias diferentes, entendo que uma possa se estragar antes da outra, mas as batatas fritas...


----------



## cazzierat

Buenas,

La bolsa exterior no está cerrada, es decir, se pueden sacar las bolsas interiores para ver la caducidad antes de comprar sin ningún problema.


----------



## vf2000

En este caso, será el dueño de la tienda que no querrá que la gente saque las bolsas interiores para ver la caducidad.

Repito: "Lo único que puede salvar este producto...es una bolsa grande/exterior transparente,"


----------



## anaczz

vf2000 said:


> Cazzierat, hemos comprendido perfecto.
> Lo único que puede salvar este producto de las criticas de los brasileros es el hecho de que la bolsa grande/exterior sea transparente, de manera que se pueda ver la fecha de caducidad (impresa en el exterior de las bolsas de dentro) ANTES de comprarla.
> 
> Quanto ao exemplo das vacinas, se são substâncias diferentes, entendo que uma possa se estragar antes da outra, mas as batatas fritas...



E a terceira data? A da caixa, diferente das duas outras e que é a que se vê ao receber o produto?
Deixa pra lá que esta conversa não tem nada com o assunto.


----------

